# Show us your vapeporn setups!



## Paulie (25/10/15)

Hey all ,

I thought i would kick start this thread for all your cool instagram type pics and fb 

Here some of my setups :






























Lets see your vapeporn pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

Going to sound like a total noob ( well i am one anyway )
What is the white mod with the scull design on it?
Two of my favourite things, skulls and vaping... also helps that i smaak white mods.


----------



## Petrus (1/7/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (1/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Going to sound like a total noob ( well i am one anyway )
> What is the white mod with the scull design on it?
> Two of my favourite things, skulls and vaping... also helps that i smaak white mods.


That is a Mums 350j white edition. 

Sold out at the moment. 

But they have the blackout in stock. 

https://mumsvapes.com/product/350-j-p-blackout-edition/


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

Thanks for the in


MurderDoll said:


> That is a Mums 350j white edition.
> 
> Sold out at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, really appreciated. I shall be patient and wait for it to come back in stock. Any chance of a local vendor stocking one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve (10/7/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey all ,
> 
> I thought i would kick start this thread for all your cool instagram type pics and fb
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

Love my little collection. Beautiful new epipe arriving soon...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Wow, what a collection @Ryangriffon 
Lovely

By the way, what atty is that on the black and white Reo Mini?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, what a collection @Ryangriffon
> Lovely
> 
> By the way, what atty is that on the black and white Reo Mini?



Agreed, beautiful collection. And I'm almost 100% sure that the 3 Reos of the left are running RM2s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

DoubleD said:


> Agreed, beautiful collection. And I'm almost 100% sure that the 3 Reos of the left are running RM2s



Agreed, thanks @DoubleD 
I didnt zoom in and being LP RM2s it just looked like they were longer than im used to
Lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

Thank you so much @Silver and @DoubleD. They are indeed rm2. They are my favourite atty and I as you can see I love the reomini. Thank you guys for all you've taught me about Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (25/2/17)

@Ryangriffon, beautiful setup. I also have two Mini's in my collection, with OL16's on top they are just perfect. I just love that pipe collection. I can just imagine a good tobacco in a pipe. Wow

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Great stuff

@Ryangriffon and @Petrus , where are you guys getting your batteries for the Reo mini?
I need to replace mine and havent really started looking but i would love to hear some advice of which batteries i should go for and where i could possibly get them from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

Hi @Petrus. Thank you. I am very grateful to have the gear I do. Trying to hold onto all the pieces I've got for as long as I can...I am actually Vaping a mini with an ol16 at the moment. It's an amazing combo. Would love to see your minis. and I'm so taken with epipes at the moment. They just suit my Vaping style and as you say, with a good tobacco flavour I'm in vape heaven!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

@Silver I like to get batteries from vaporize.co.za. They have a large selection of batteries and still stock sizes that are hard to come by. I have found if the don't have Pieter can usually organize.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

What ohms are you guys building on the minis? I usually like to build above 0.75 but this morning I'm running a dual clapton on the ok 16 coming in at about 0.3 ohms. Am enjoying it but will take an extra spare battery out with me today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (25/2/17)

@Silver, vaporize as mentioned.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Thanks guys, much appreciated
I like single coils in my RM2 on my mini. About the 0.8 to 1.0 ohm mark. 
I need to get my Mini back into more regular use. I think my batteries are a bit pap and so new batteries i hope will bring it back into more regular operation


----------



## Petrus (25/2/17)

@Ryangriffon, here you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

@Petrus and @Ryangriffon 

Have you tried those yellow AWT 18500 batteries in your Reo Mini?
Do they work nicely? Any issues?


----------



## Petrus (25/2/17)

Silver said:


> @Petrus and @Ryangriffon
> 
> Have you tried those yellow AWT 18500 batteries in your Reo Mini?
> Do they work nicely? Any issues?


@Silver, that is what I am using. No issues. Build between 0.2-0.3. No problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

@Silver I like the yellow AWT batteries. No issues at all. And they look nice through the reo (always important!).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (25/2/17)

Did someone mention Reo Mini love? Having this many of them is either love, or grounds for imprisonment.

The OG Mini, 5 Mini 1.0's, 5 Mini 2.1's, Woodvil 18490, 2 Woodvil Mini's... with a Hornet, a Chalice II and 6 of my III's, one of the Nuppin's, 4 O-16's, and a custom RM2 made to fit Calamity Jane.

Missing is a Walnut Woodvil 18490 that I traded for the Chalice II on the far right Birdseye Maple/Walnut Woodvil Mini.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Ryangriffon (25/2/17)

Long live the mini! @Spydro that is just amazing. Well collected! Happy mini vapes...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Did someone mention Reo Mini love? Having this many of them is either love, or grounds for imprisonment.
> 
> The OG Mini, 5 Mini 1.0's, 5 Mini 2.1's, Woodvil 18490, 2 Woodvil Mini's... with a Hornet, a Chalice II and 6 of my III's, one of the Nuppin's, 4 O-16's, and a custom RM2 made to fit Calamity Jane.
> 
> ...



What a collection @Spydro !
My gosh - its a troop of minis

Despite the battery limitation and the limited juice capacity, i love the feel of the mini in the hand. Just love my mini to bits and its a great portable travel companion

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (25/2/17)

After some culling of the herd these are the setups I'm left with;
- Reo P67 with OL16
-RX200 with Apocalypse Gen 2 Cotton Candy Edition RDA
- iStick Pico with DotMod Petri RTA
- The wife's Tarot Nano Kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (26/2/17)

Silver said:


> What a collection @Spydro !
> My gosh - its a troop of minis
> 
> Despite the battery limitation and the limited juice capacity, i love the feel of the mini in the hand. Just love my mini to bits and its a great portable travel companion



An excessive one though @Silver. I kind of got all of these for the atty's they would run that to me look like they belong on the mini's more than the full size Reos; to just have those that are Reo mini unicorns; to use for out and about errands; and some to use for my pallet cleanser DIY's that don't need much juice capacity. Some were wins for all reasons. But the 2 solid brass Mini 1.0's that are far away from ideal for out and about because of their weight (they are the heaviest Reos that have ever been made); and those with MTL atty's on them (the Chalices and Hornet) that I did not drill out for MTL are mostly not what I'd call wins either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (26/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> After some culling of the herd these are the setups I'm left with;
> - Reo P67 with OL16
> -RX200 with Apocalypse Gen 2 Cotton Candy Edition RDA
> - iStick Pico with DotMod Petri RTA
> ...


If you ever thinking of letting the Apocalypse go please pm me first?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (26/2/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> If you ever thinking of letting the Apocalypse go please pm me first?


Will definitely keep you in mind if I decide to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

New addition to the family...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> View attachment 87126
> New addition to the family...



Wow, @Ryangriffon - that is so unusual
That drip tip! So cool
What tank is it? Is it a Billow?


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

Thank you @Silver . I'm currently in epipe heaven! The tank is a Kayfun 5 mini. Have you tried it? I have not found better...(for my Vaping needs).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

And this is the pipe with a clearomizer and different stem...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

The bold and the beautiful...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (4/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> The bold and the beautiful...
> View attachment 87130


You got some very nice pipes there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

Thank you @Petrus. Before the pipes I only vaped reos. But an epipe and reo mini is the perfect combo for me. Looking forward to meeting other vapers who are into epipes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> Thank you @Silver . I'm currently in epipe heaven! The tank is a Kayfun 5 mini. Have you tried it? I have not found better...(for my Vaping needs).



No i havent tried it - looks and sounds great!


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> And this is the pipe with a clearomizer and different stem...
> View attachment 87128



Wow, @Ryangriffon - that drip tip is quite something
I always wanted something i could vape at my desk without moving my mouth far or picking something up. Hehe. I think that you have found the answer to that. Very nice!


----------



## Ryangriffon (4/3/17)

@Silver epipes are just the best for lazy chain vapers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> The bold and the beautiful...
> View attachment 87130



Wow @Ryangriffon looks absolutely amazing. Now i have a Epipe missing in my collection

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Vape_r (5/3/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/17)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 87146
> View attachment 87147



Hows the Rose going brother ? Such a beautiful looking RTA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (5/3/17)

Loving it bud, the flavour is nice and rich even with a simple build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (31/3/17)

The family all set up and ready to go....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (31/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> The family all set up and ready to go....
> View attachment 90149


What a beautiful collection my friend.


----------



## Ryangriffon (31/3/17)

Thank you very much @Petrus. I am very proud/grateful for my little collection and am just loving vaping on them all...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (31/3/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> View attachment 87126
> New addition to the family...


That is sooooo gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (1/4/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (1/4/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> The bold and the beautiful...
> View attachment 87130


All these pipes bring to mind the phrase: "Elementary dear Watson"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (1/4/17)

Apocalypse RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (1/4/17)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro (2/4/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (2/4/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 90277


It's beautiful @Spydro


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

One of then beauts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

So @Silver doesn't like Brickles...


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

Spydro said:


> So @Silver doesn't like Brickles...



Oops @Spydro 
My bad - was a slip up on the iPad. Apologies. 

I do like Brickles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

Silver said:


> Oops @Spydro
> My bad - was a slip up on the iPad. Apologies.
> 
> I do like Brickles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ryangriffon (11/4/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ryangriffon (11/4/17)

Tuesday coffee break and vape setup....


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

stop makeing me feel poor.exelent setups guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/4/17)

Don't know what to Vape !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash (11/4/17)

The BB should be front and center, Nice collection @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 90979



When are you doing a pic of your entire collection? I am sure you will have to use an extra wide lense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

Ash said:


> When are you doing a pic of your entire collection? I am sure you will have to use an extra wide lense



I must do a photoshoot sometime... quite a few are packed up ready for sale... just gotta pull finger and put them online.  I have one or two specials inbound and when they arrive I do the shoot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must do a photoshoot sometime... quite a few are packed up ready for sale... just gotta pull finger and put them online.  I have one or two specials inbound and when they arrive I do the shoot!


Better start with my new F5 on the classifieds...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (11/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Don't know what to Vape !!!
> 
> View attachment 91240


Very nice @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Don't know what to Vape !!!
> 
> View attachment 91240



Oh wow, that is a seriously stunning collection @SAVapeGear !
Each one looks very special.
Am loving the BB and the P67/OL16 
That batman vape band looks cool !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (14/4/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> And this is the pipe with a clearomizer and different stem...
> View attachment 87128


Such an awesome pipe that even Gandalf approves:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (14/4/17)

That's just brilliant @gdigitel . Thank you.


----------



## gdigitel (14/4/17)

LOL @Ryangriffon 
When I saw the pipe the first time that was the image that came to mind. Its a beautiful pipe. 
Now to get the movie rights for Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the Vape Rings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## tool (29/7/17)

My M2L vape porn (is it? Dont't know) collection. Everyday I go out I pick two of these, in general that's all I need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/7/17)

tool said:


> My M2L vape porn (is it? Dont't know) collection. Everyday I go out I pick two of these, in general that's all I need.


Like the puzzle door on the reo.Welcome to the forum !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/17)

tool said:


> My M2L vape porn (is it? Dont't know) collection. Everyday I go out I pick two of these, in general that's all I need.



Awesome collection @tool !
What lovely setups!
Those tanks on the Picos look rather tall? Is it just larger juice capacity?
Love the MTL drip tips


----------



## tool (31/7/17)

Thank you, @Silver. Yes, the tanks are pretty tall, 60mm w/o dript tip, but they offer 6ml of juice capacity. When I have a bit more time, I will put a review of the Flash e Vapor in the HE section, it's a perfectly crafted M2L machine. The Picos... I love them for their size, I do not like big and chunky mods. I run them with an alternative firmware called Arctic Fox, which adds some great features to the original firmware. Here's a description of it, it really enhances the Pico. It may not be the prettiest mod, but it's a big bang for the buck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (31/7/17)

Thought I would try my hand at something instagram worthy.. might actually just post this to instagram

Reactions: Like 3


----------

